# Why so few window tints?



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

In seeing many pictures from fellow goateers I have noticed one common trait: most vehicles lack tint. I personally prefer it, and have been waiting for a nice stretch of warm weather (I heard it adheres better in warm weather - rather than subzero temps) but I was just curious as to why so many haven't tinted...


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I have mine tinted but you can hardly tell with 35% being the legal (and enforced) limit.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Gots mine tinited, and it looks great...and the legal thing, lets just say i dont have to worry bout getting ticket...


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

We want to be seen!!! :cool 

Actually I plan on having mine tinted. These cars have fairly large windows and in the south, the black interior can get hot.

But maybe it's because we dont have a sunroof? Might get too claustrophobic for some?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

I got mine tinted, 20% all around


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Since I finalized the deal on my car around 6pm or so the day I bought it, I had to wait until the next day to get the tint put on. 



Hot Sauce said:


> I got mine tinted, 20% all around


If I wasn't in Cali and on a military base I'd love to go that dark all around! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine's tinted...get's hot here in the summer!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

For those that are tinted - what did you do regarding the rear window and the radio antenna? I've heard tha using metalized tint can adversly effect radio reception. I'll be getting mine done next week.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

that's bs. It'll be fine


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

For me and probably like other fellow members is that I am leasing my car.

The GMAC lease mentions not tinting the windows. In reality, not sure if they would care if it was professionally done. I am sure they just don't want you to turn the car in with bubbles everywhere in the tint job.

Still thinking of getting the tint. This black interior is already hot here in Indy and it is only May.


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Just got 35% on my rear and quarters and 50% on the doors (damn virginia law).



















And my custom plate


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

LOVE THE PLATE... :cheers


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I just hate tint. When I bought my wife a new truck last year, I made the dealer tear off the tint before I would take delivery.


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

75coug said:


> I just hate tint. When I bought my wife a new truck last year, I made the dealer tear off the tint before I would take delivery.


How could you hate tint? It makes a car look so much better. Every ad you've ever seen for a car has blacked out windows and windshield. Different strokes, I guess....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Most installers use heat gun / hairdryer for install, and after a couple hours in the sun, your ok.

Got 3M, 20% all 'round. illegal. just too darn hot down here.

no antenna reception problems.

Black on black on black. black car is labor of love


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Most installers use heat gun / hairdryer for install, and after a couple hours in the sun, your ok.
> 
> Got 3M, 20% all 'round. illegal. just too darn hot down here.
> 
> ...


I to have 20% all around and have no problems with antenna reception... :cheers


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

westell said:


> Most installers use heat gun / hairdryer for install, and after a couple hours in the sun, your ok.
> 
> Got 3M, 20% all 'round. illegal. just too darn hot down here.
> 
> ...



I love those matte black stripes. Do you have any other pictures for my viewing pleasure?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm probably insane not to have tinted windows, living in metro Phoenix as I do (with our first 100-degree day predicted for Monday), but I've never had it on any of my cars.

I am so infernally picky that I just don't think I could live with it. On nearly every tint job I've ever seen--even the best--I've found little imperfections I just know would give me endless grief were the car my own. And, of course, no tint job lasts forever . . . especially in the brutal weather I endure. There are any number of cars with puckered, distorted window tint on our roads here.

I think tinted cars look wonderful when I see them go by, and that's fine for others, but I know I couldn't endure all the worries about scratches, picks, uneven edges and the like. No thanks.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

zog said:


> I love those matte black stripes. Do you have any other pictures for my viewing pleasure?


Thanks. I get more compliments on those than I can count. It really draws attention to the GTO. They turned out better than expected. Some days they look black, some days with bright sun, they look silver, cloudy days almost opaque. Got more pics just need to get them into gallery.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> Thanks. I get more compliments on those than I can count. It really draws attention to the GTO. They turned out better than expected. Some days they look black, some days with bright sun, they look silver, cloudy days almost opaque. Got more pics just need to get them into gallery.



Yeah- nice! Where'd you get that idea from? :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Yeah- nice! Where'd you get that idea from? :cheers


Originally, wanted to get them on my black 02 SS Camaro, but as soon as I saw your original avatar back in October, I impulsively had it done that day, so........hats off to you arty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

All but the front side windows were already tinted on mine when I picked it up.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I have 15% on the sides and back, no windshield visor or anything. 35% is AL legal but I also don't really have to worry about tickets.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Got mine tinted this week. I also lease but the dealer said that it would be fine to tint them. I went 35 all the way which is legal in IN but I was wondering. Do the sides just have to be 35 or everthing? I would have liked the back sides and the back window to be darker.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Depending on radio signal strenght and connectivity in the antenna wire a metal based tint can affect radio reception. If you do have the windows tinted I would recommend that you make sure the installers use 3M tint. 3M film's cary a longer warrenty than most other brands and they stand behind there products 100%. There window tint is also NON metalic so radio interference will only be an issue if you have a nextel phone and you have it right next to the radio


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

rcline33 said:


> Got mine tinted this week. I also lease but the dealer said that it would be fine to tint them. I went 35 all the way which is legal in IN but I was wondering. Do the sides just have to be 35 or everthing? I would have liked the back sides and the back window to be darker.


Depends on your state laws.....

Here in WV, you can have darker than 35% on windows behind the doors if you are in a truck/suv with 2 outside mirrors.....it's not the same for cars, it must be 35% on all windows.

Doesn't make much sense to me but I had to pull the tint off my door windows on my truck....that sucked.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

zog said:


> How could you hate tint? It makes a car look so much better. Every ad you've ever seen for a car has blacked out windows and windshield. Different strokes, I guess....


I won't go into details, as I do not want to offend anyone or start a flame war. Like you said, it's just different strokes.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Depending on radio signal strenght and connectivity in the antenna wire a metal based tint can affect radio reception. If you do have the windows tinted I would recommend that you make sure the installers use 3M tint. 3M film's cary a longer warrenty than most other brands and they stand behind there products 100%. There window tint is also NON metalic so radio interference will only be an issue if you have a nextel phone and you have it right next to the radio


UMMMMM.......since the tint is not between the antenna and the radio transmitter it won't be an issue. I've got 5% on the sides and 15% on the back. I went lighter on the rear so the already limited visibility isn't compromised and more than necessary. The interior is MUCH cooler and the tint gives a little more "cockpit" feel, especially on dark roads.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I went by NY legal limits, and 35% on the doors, and 20% on the back and sides. The tint makes the Phantom Black even darker...it's saw-eet! Though, it is a little bit of a pain in the arse backing up when it's night time and in a dark area...but the looks are worth it.


----------

